# Kamov Ka 50 Coaxial Military Helicopter



## toninigr

The *Kamov Ka 50* Werewolf is a single-seat Russian attack helicopter with the distinctive coaxial rotor system. It was designed in the 1980s and adopted for service in the Russian army in 1995. It is currently in limited production.


----------



## toninigr




----------



## toninigr

Fuel economy 490 meters per 1 l  or 1.15 NM per gallon
Dive Speed 390 km/h (210 kt, 242 mph)
Sideways Speed 80 km/h (43 kt, 49 mph)
Back. Speed 90 km/h (48 kt, 55 mph)
Cruise Speed 270 km/h (135 kt, 170 mph)


----------



## aesop081

Is there a point to this ?


----------



## toninigr

*Kamov Ka 50*


----------



## jasonf6

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is there a point to this ?


 I think he's trying to sell us a helicopter.  Should we start a fund?


----------



## Tuna

jasonf6 said:
			
		

> I think he's trying to sell us a helicopter.  Should we start a fund?



looks like a fun toy  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is there a point to this ?



Advertising?



			
				jasonf6 said:
			
		

> I think he's trying to sell us a helicopter.  Should we start a fund?



That too.


----------



## toninigr

Tuna said:
			
		

> looks like a fun toy  ;D



version Ka-52 better than apache


----------



## Tuna

toninigr said:
			
		

> version Ka-52 better than apache



Seems like it, but the Apache's country of origin is a bit closer to home (keep in mind all of the politics involved)


----------



## Zoomie

toninigr said:
			
		

> version Ka-52 better than apache


I'm sorry - but is there a point to this?  The RCAF does not currently utilize attack helicopters, nor is there any future requirement for such a role.

Mods - perhaps this should be moved to foreign militaries or the science fiction section.


----------



## Tuna

Zoomie said:
			
		

> I'm sorry - but is there a point to this?  The RCAF does not currently utilize attack helicopters, nor is there any future requirement for such a role.
> 
> Mods - perhaps this should be moved to foreign militaries or the science fiction section.



Foreign militaries would be a better place, and there have been mod threads criticizing "lets buy these aircraft" posts. I see the logic behind that (not plugging up the forums and such) but I think if it was all nice and neat in its own section it would be acceptable.


----------



## PMedMoe

Tuna said:
			
		

> Foreign militaries would be a better place, and there have been mod threads criticizing "lets buy these aircraft" posts. I see the logic behind that (not plugging up the forums and such) but I think if it was all nice and neat in its own section it would be acceptable.



I might buy this if there was an actual _discussion_ about it.

IMO, it belongs in Radio Chatter.  Google the guy's name, apparently he's some helicopter fanboy.   :


----------



## Jimmy_D

And apparently he is doing this to alot of blog, fourm sites. Found 3 so far.


----------



## PMedMoe

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> And apparently he is doing this to alot of blog, fourm sites. Found 3 so far.


 
Yep and he got slammed pretty good in this one:  http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=81774   ;D


----------



## Tuna

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yep and he got slammed pretty good in this one:  http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=81774   ;D



maybe he will learn eventually...


----------



## Jimmy_D

Or just mark as a Troll


----------



## Tuna

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> Or just mark as a Troll


----------



## Good2Golf

Indirect (fan boy) spamming isn't any more acceptable than self-serving spam.

Locked (and may be deleted as chaff...) unless someone can demonstrate how this would be salvaged into a valid discussion thread.


G2G
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

